
Startup School: Surfing the Wave - terpua
http://www.gaborcselle.com/blog/2008/04/startup-school-surfing-wave.html
======
edw519
The most interesting aspect of Greg McAdoo's "wave" talk was that it also
required Sam Altman's "How to Get Funded" talk. If you're not careful, you can
catch a wave and still end up with nothing.

